# The Jungle Woman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Oddities/070118/K011802AU.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Update on the Jungle Woman. She is not adapting to civilization all that well and cries, longing to return to the jungle

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070119/od_nm/vietnam_woman_odd_dc


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Now reports have surfaced that the Jungle Woman was not alone, and that a Jungle Man was spotted with her.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,,1994805,00.html


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn, that's weird


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a photospread of her.

http://mdn.mainichi-msn.co.jp/photospecials/graph/070122cambodia/1.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

She's on the loose!

http://m.philly.com/phillycom/pm_21...A827EFBA42D11F6701CEF0B8?contentguid=viLvAFvl


----------

